# Mountainbike (Hardtail) Rahmen zu klein?



## philippmayer (24. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu auf einem Moutainbike unterwegs (vorher eher Stadt/Cross). Ich habe heute mein ZR Team 27.5 Zoll NX1 2019 vom Radon-Partner (Bike Keller in Walldorf) abgeholt. Nachdem ich heute ca. 1 Stunde gefahren bin, frage ich mich, ob der Rahmen vielleicht doch zu klein für mich ist.
Ich bin 179-180cm groß und meine Schritthöhe ist 84-84,5cm. Ich hatte mich auf Anraten des Radon-Partners für einen 18"-Rahmen entschieden. Nach dem Rechner auf der Radon-Webseite wären 19" für mich perfekt, also genau in der Mitte zwischen dem 18"- und 20"-Rahmen. 
Der Radon-Partner hatte die Sattelhöhe für mich eingestellt (Stufe "3"). In dieser Einstellung ist die Höhe des Sattels doch etwas über der Lenker-Höhe.
Dadurch fühlt es sich für mich so an, dass bei der Fahrt sehr viel Gewicht auf meinen Händen liegt, was ich als unangenehm empfinde. Auch hat es nach ca. 10min schon etwas in den Händen gekribbelt.
Ich frage mich nun, ob ich vielleicht doch den größeren Rahmen hätte nehmen sollen? (zumal ich vorhabe eher weniger aggressiv zu fahren).
Oder würdet Ihr alternativ zu ergonomischeren Handgriffen wie diesen hier raten?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
Philipp


----------



## Airigh (24. August 2019)

Also ich fahre meine beiden Radon (ZR Race für die Stadt und Slide 150 für Offroad) bei 178 (SL weiß ich grad nicht auswendig) auch in 18" - jedoch beide mit den Ergon GE1 Griffen. Von diesen bin ich sehr überzeugt. Kribbeln in den Händen kommt meist von falschen Griffen, aber das ist etwas, das man probieren muss. Ansonsten mal einen kürzeren Vorbau oder mehr Rise beim Lenker versuchen, dann solltest du gerader am Bike sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (24. August 2019)

Foto von der Seite.....


----------



## McFly77 (25. August 2019)

Der Lenker ist zum Lenken da, nicht um sich darauf ab zu stützen.


----------



## waldShrek (25. August 2019)

philippmayer schrieb:


> (...) Dadurch fühlt es sich für mich so an, dass bei der Fahrt sehr viel Gewicht auf meinen Händen liegt, was ich als unangenehm empfinde. Auch hat es nach ca. 10min schon etwas in den Händen gekribbelt. (...)



Würde dir zu den Ergon GA3 raten und eventuell den Lenker leicht "verdrehen". Die Richtung muss du leider durch ausprobieren selbst herausfinden. Es gibt leider kein Patentrezept für Händen, die kribbeln.

Und Bilder von der Seite wären wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## filiale (25. August 2019)

Dass der Sattel höher ist als der Lenker ist normal, damit man Druck auf dem Vorderrad hat. Damit läßt sich besser lenken. Manche fahren mit 8-10cm Überhöhung, andere wiederum nur mit 1-2cm. Hängt auch mit der Schrittlänge und der GEO des Rades zusammen bzw. wie man sich das Rad mit Vorbau / Lenker einrichtet.
Laut Tabelle ist zwar 19" optimal, damit ist aber nur die theoretische Länge des Sattelrohrs gemeint. Es gibt Hersteller bei denen entspricht eine 18" Geo einer 19". Das ist viel zu individuell um sich nur an diesem einem 19" Wert zu orientieren. Man muß immer auf alles schauen ( Oberrohrlänge, reach, stack usw.)
Ein Lenker mit Rise ist schnell montiert. Sind alle Spacer unter dem Vorbau ? Ist der Vorbau nach oben gerichtet ?


----------

